

Ridiculous Combo Gadgets - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/86411/10-totally-ridiculous-combo-gadgets

======
Kliment
Nasty format. Here, sans the ads and multi-page clicking:

<http://www.itworld.com/print/86411>

